# 2016 Bulk Alpha/TaylorMade/Infiniti



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

*Mr Wrights 2016 Bulk Test/Deca/Superdrol*

Age - 26 Nearly 27

Height - 6 foot 1

Weight - 15 stone/95kg

*History/Ramblings*

So i've been training far longer than i'd like to admit based on how i look/my strength

probably seriously about 2 years and i've learnt alot then about training diet and gear, mainly PUT THE fu**ing CAKE DOWN

over eating has always been my main problem, i'd get bigger not notice i've got fat, cut, end up 99% the same as i started

that and a constant switch of style, routine etc meant i've never had any proper progression up until recently

So i now have a woman and a child and i'd like her to grow up thinking of me as a BEAST, i want her to see other kids with their dads and think why is he so fat small and flabby, i thought all men we're supposed to be 17 stone lean strong supermen!

*Diet*

Around 4000Kcals

cereal

flapjack

Pasta & Mince

Eggs & bread

Whey shake

Potato & chicken

Yogurt

Biscuits

will fill in later

*Training*

slightly switched up bro split

Chest & Biceps + Side Delts

Back & Triceps + rear Delts

Legs & Arms Bicep focus

Shoulders & arms Tricep focus

*Drugs*

Alpha Pharma Testabolin

Weeks 1 - 6 -- 1ml/250mg E10D

Weeks 6 - 16 -- 2ml/500mg E7D

Infiniti Test E

Weeks 1 - 6 -- 1ml/250mg E10D

Weeks 6 - 16 -- 1ml/250mg E7D

Taylor Made Deca

Weeks 6-16 -- 2ml/400mg(i think) E7D

Taylor Made Superdrol

Weeks 5 - 7/8 -- 30mg ED

Weeks 13 - 16 -- 30MG ED

*Starting Photos*


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

So been struggling with energy, motivation and just life in general lately so hoping this journal, and actually fckin updating it and getting feed back will help keep me plowing away


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

A s**t Video from Mondays Chest session

Enjoy my crotch


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Yesterdays session

Abit rushed as i only had a short amount of time

Barbell BOR

110kg x 10

110kg x 10 (up from 8 reps)

110kg x 8

115kg x 6 drop to 90 drop to 60 (down from 120kg because im daft)

A few extra reps compared to last week an probably abit less cheating

Wide grip lat pulldown

70kg 10 reps 3 sets (up from 65kg)

Slightly changing width each set trying to find my optimal width

Cable tricep pushdowns

Think these were around 70kg droppjng to 40 and rest pausing a few times

Db tricep kickback SS with db 1 arm row

5Kg x 10

25kg x 10

3 sets

Loving light tricep kickbacks at the min a really nice kinda pump pain and in an area of the tri that feels like it never really gets targetted

A few pullups while on cable and jm sure i did somethin else aswell but cant think what

Rest day today then Legs on thursday


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

That's a lot of drugs buddy, would suggest less.

Also, if cereal and biscuits make up 2 of your main food sources, there's an issue there.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

There's 2 half decent meals in your diet plan there mate. And no mention of any fruit or veg.

I'd seriously look at changing your diet. Take it from somebody who went from eating absolute shite while trying to look good, to eating a nutrient rich, clean plant diet while trying to look good.. Let's just say I regret ever living on junk food. Get those fruit, vegetables, lentils and beans in your diet.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Agree with the above.... Your diet is fairly poor mate.

i would only have the s**t carbs PWO....


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

A1243R said:


> Agree with the above.... Your diet is fairly poor mate.
> 
> i would only have the s**t carbs PWO....


 depends how much pasta/potato he is eating? im sure its just a list of foods

dont see nothing wrong

brb just away to the machine for a marsbar


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

simonboyle said:


> That's a lot of drugs buddy, would suggest less.
> 
> Also, if cereal and biscuits make up 2 of your main food sources, there's an issue there.


 Drugs is mainly using up everything ive got left as im coming off for a while after this cycle so figured f**k it stick everythinf in

Cereal is fairly standard many people on here have it for breakfast not perfect but not bad imo

Biscuits/random carbs is just PWO normally but will be upping kcals when i start my proper cycle(with deca etc) so I'll tske them out and have somethin decent

Both of them make up what about 700kcals out of my 4000 odd so not like its my main sauce

But any suggestions for a breakfast of similar kcals as cereal + biscuits but better is welcome

Cheers for input tho fella



IGotTekkers said:


> There's 2 half decent meals in your diet plan there mate. And no mention of any fruit or veg.
> 
> I'd seriously look at changing your diet. Take it from somebody who went from eating absolute shite while trying to look good, to eating a nutrient rich, clean plant diet while trying to look good.. Let's just say I regret ever living on junk food. Get those fruit, vegetables, lentils and beans in your diet.


 GTFO with that vegan shite lol



A1243R said:


> Agree with the above.... Your diet is fairly poor mate.
> 
> i would only have the s**t carbs PWO....


 As above

Whole wheat pasta

Potato/sweet potato

Make up most of my carbs biscuits are post workout the yogurt pre


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> depends how much pasta/potato he is eating? im sure its just a list of foods
> 
> dont see nothing wrong
> 
> brb just away to the machine for a marsbar


 I hope its a protein mars bar


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> depends how much pasta/potato he is eating? im sure its just a list of foods
> 
> dont see nothing wrong
> 
> brb just away to the machine for a marsbar


 f**k me what have you done with heavy ass weights?

Suppose, be good to see list of actual meals....

@mrwright I would try get some veg in there if you can, you'll feel a lot better with it in there


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

A1243R said:


> f**k me what have you done with heavy ass weights?
> 
> Suppose, be good to see list of actual meals....
> 
> @mrwright I would try get some veg in there if you can, you'll feel a lot better with it in there


 I will do a proper write up when i get on thw PC

Pasta is 1kg uncooked weight split over 6 days with 1.5kg mince

Potato is fck knows alot probably anywhere up to 500g

I have occasional bits of veg with my potato an chicken depends if thw mrs has been arsed make any lol

Carrot sweede courgette broccoli


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Drugs is mainly using up everything ive got left as im coming off for a while after this cycle so figured f**k it stick everythinf in
> 
> Cereal is fairly standard many people on here have it for breakfast not perfect but not bad imo
> 
> ...


 well, most cereals are mainly sugar, as are biccies, so 700 cals from that will lead to fat gain IMHO, replace with oats or rice or anything that isn't junk, it is easy to get in quality cals.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

simonboyle said:


> well, most cereals are mainly sugar, as are biccies, so 700 cals from that will lead to fat gain IMHO, replace with oats or rice or anything that isn't junk, it is easy to get in quality cals.


 Per 100g of wheatabix there is 4.4g of sugar

And 20g sugar per 100g of biscuits

So per day thats like 20g or so most of it PWO


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

A1243R said:


> f**k me what have you done with heavy ass weights?
> 
> Suppose, be good to see list of actual meals....
> 
> @mrwright I would try get some veg in there if you can, you'll feel a lot better with it in there


 sorry mate

ill go and abuse someone to make up for the last post


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Skipping my legs session today

Not been sleeping much over the past few weeks with the heat a screaming teething baby and 4am wake ups for work

and with spending half the time working in rhe gym or relaying slabs etc in garden I'm having a rest!


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Shoulders and Triceps

Rear delt fly

15kg x 12 10 10

My standard warmup for shoulder day starting with rear delts really helps with discomfort

Decided to go heavier for a change

Clean and press

50Kg x 8. 8

60Kg x 4

Decided to try these instead of standard military press

Did 2 presses per clean an it felt good i think the small rest dropping then cleaning helped get an extra rep or 2 compared to last week

Had me dripping sweat tho

Db seated shoulder press

22.5 kg x 12 10 8

s**t bench and abit of discomfort creeping in but up 2.5kg from last week

Skullcrushers

30Kg x 7

25kg x 10 x 2 with a few CGBP after each set

Up 5kg from last week but down a few reps

Elbows got abit touchy but was fine

Lateral raise

Seated

10K. For 3 sets with a pause at top

15 12 10

With a srop to 5kg slow an paused for 5 seconds after last set

Cable V bar pushdowns

80Kg x 10

Small rest

70Kg rest 60 etc down to about 30 hitting around 8-10 reps each set

Could feel the pump all over so blasted a few sets of EZ bar curls at the end and it felt orgasmic

Used mesomorph PWO today thanks to @faipdeooiad for sending me a tub so will add in a little review for it

Taste -

Was abit weird some mouthfuls were really tasty (rocket pop flavour) while some were really bitter and hard to force down but reasonable over all as far as PWOs go

Energy -

Didn't feel crazy hyped up off it

But i was tired when taking it an eyes were shutting abit but had no problems once i got to the gym i could of easily carried on and as i said above i beat most of my last lifts either by weight or reps so felt good

May of given me abit of a headache at first tho but went after a few mins

Not felt anythin bad off it like bloating or needing the shits an not crashed yet so seems pretty good

Done what its designed to so cant complain

BW still hovering around 95/96kg so may upkcals next week


----------



## faipdeooiad (Apr 24, 2012)

In relation to Meso - you'll notice if you look at the tub, there's all sorts of different colouring (red, white & blue) throughout, so I guess these may very well be the flavouring (see-through tubs).

Similar to the new Tutti Frutti Flavour!


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Shoulders are still playing up from fridays session

So i guess its n heavy OHP forme

Gonna switch to high reps on the machine and do double the side and rear delt isolation instead

Chest day todayy


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Diets not been the greatest today or yesterd

Mainly due to eating alot of fathers day cake!


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

A quick update as my phones dying

Flat bench up to 100kg

Incline bench

Weight up from last week

Db curls reps up from last week

Dips

Preacher curls up rrom last week

An some other stuf

Sweating buckets


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Back and triceps

BOR

120 x 6

120 x 6

120 x 6

100 x 10 drop to 70 reverse grip

Nt a great connection with these probably comes with pushing heavier tho so will stick with the weight until i get a decent 10

Up 5/10kg from last week

Wide grip pulldown

75 x 10 2 sets

90kg x 4 dropping to 50

Up 5kg frlm last week

Forearms/grip struggled abit on these

Seated cable row

95Kg x 10 12 15

Dips

Bw for 3 sets about 10 reps

Cgbp 2 sets at 70kg

Then aload of cable pushdowns

Starting to feel kinda normal after laying off the stims for abit

Holiday next week so no training then hopefully.come baxk nice and relaxed an refreshed


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Afternoon all

And by all i mean myself aa no f**kers in here lol

Half way through my holiday

Cals have no doubt been way down and protein very little training has been 0 and very few f**ks given

Its beem nice not having to force down a few thousand calories and just be normal for a change

Few days left the back on come monday

Kcals will be raised to around the 5000 mark as ive been staying the same weight on whatever i was on

Another week or 2 then superdrol

Then week after that test will go up to 500/750 a week with 500 deca

GAINS!


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Ok so calories were 4050ish

450 carbs

230 protein

140 fat

I've been staying at the same weight so gonna look to up to 4300 give or take by upping carbs mainly and protein


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Also gonna drop weights down on most of my lifts and train in a proper BB stylr with slow reps just focusing on the muscle


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

mrwright said:


> Also gonna drop weights down on most of my lifts and train in a proper BB stylr with slow reps just focusing on the muscle


 Doing a bit of both works well in my experience. Progressive overload on 1-2 compounds per muscle followed by strict form, slow negatives and training for an epic pump on another 2-3 exercises.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> Doing a bit of both works well in my experience. Progressive overload on 1-2 compounds per muscle followed by strict form, slow negatives and training for an epic pump on another 2-3 exercises.


 Yeah i was thinking keep each main lift more strength based <8 reps with normal lifting

Then slow focus on the rest

I tend to up weights to quick n lose most of the connection etc n form gets abit worse

This cycle is gonna be my last for a while so wanna get as much out of it as i can!


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Chest and biceps

Flat bench

Warm ups

90Kg x 3 x 3

Felt heavy after a week of not training or eating hopefully pop back up to expected numbers next week

Got a big bit of sore acne on my chest riggt where the bar went that didnt help either!

Incline dbells

25kg x 9

25kg x 6

20kg x 7 drop to15 x whatever

slow positive and negative with a big stretch and pause each rep felt painfully good

Db bicep curls

15kg x 2 sets x 10

22.5kg x 6

Tried these slower aswell but didn't get as much of a connection so may stick to these as heavier

Ez bar Peacher curls

25kg. X 10 1 set

Cable flys

15kg x 20

20kg x 12

20Kg x 10

25kg x 8 drop to 15

Decline barbell

60Kg x 3 x 10 30 seconds max rest between sets

Will take a few to get use to this agaij just feels weird

Plate loaded chest machine ss with db curls

Gonna lower my volume on chest and just stick to

3 sets heavy flat bench

2 sets slow incline db

3 sets decline bar

And 2/3 sets of some fly

Got 1 weeks worth of superdrol so gonna much that

Starting today at 30mg and carrying on at 20mg. Enough to do anytjing? Probably not but it gets rid of it


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Also struggling like f**k to up my calories

Currently on about 4000

4am cereal with whole milk

730 500kcal flapjack

166g uncooked weight WW pasta & 250g mince + sauce

60g whey shake with water

4 eggs + 4 WW bread

125g yogurt

4 biscuits/random s**t carbs

250g potato+ some sort of meat normally chicken + whstever

Thinking maybe swap the biscuits/ random carbs for 250g microwave rice n some chicken that'll maybe tske it to about 4200 ish

Maybe swap the yogurt for a more calorific one?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Also struggling like f**k to up my calories
> 
> Currently on about 4000
> 
> ...


 Or just have more of it? 125g isn't much mate.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Have milk and a couple of table spoons of peanut butter with your whey shake. Have granola with your yoghurt. There's an extra 500 calories easily.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

sen said:


> Or just have more of it? 125g isn't much mate.


 My fridge is full of yogurts for the week just having half a tub a day wouldn't fit anythin else in if i had a full tub lol



DLTBB said:


> Have milk and a couple of table spoons of peanut butter with your whey shake. Have granola with your yoghurt. There's an extra 500 calories easily.


 Completely forgot about milk in the shake! N will have a look into granola

Peanut butter is ****in horrible n never coming in my house tho!


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

mrwright said:


> My fridge is full of yogurts for the week just having half a tub a day wouldn't fit anythin else in if i had a full tub lol
> 
> Completely forgot about milk in the shake! N will have a look into granola
> 
> Peanut butter is ****in horrible n never coming in my house tho!


 You not like snickers bars? Chocolate whey with milk and peanut butter tastes just like one. Only wetter.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

sen said:


> You not like snickers bars? Chocolate whey with milk and peanut butter tastes just like one. Only wetter.


 No mate anything peanutty can't stand it

No idea why im struggling so much used to hit 5/6000+ a day standard n still eat more

The joys of having kids i guess


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

You could do with more proper meat meals ideally. Only having 2 isn't optimal for putting size on.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

mrwright said:


> No mate anything peanutty can't stand it
> 
> No idea why im struggling so much used to hit 5/6000+ a day standard n still eat more
> 
> The joys of having kids i guess


 I struggle to hit 3000! I'm stuck at 13 stone ish!


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

sen said:


> I struggle to hit 3000! I'm stuck at 13 stone ish!


 The flapjacks i jave from home bargains help loads. Like 520 kcals n can get a few chocolate etc toppings so easy to munch a few if needs be proper tasty treat feeling


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

20mg superdrol

1ml alpha test E

1Ml infiniti test E

2 custard creams

Off to do back and tris

Also primarni are doing some decent muscle fit tshirts an long sleeve tops


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

mrwright said:


> The flapjacks i jave from home bargains help loads. Like 520 kcals n can get a few chocolate etc toppings so easy to munch a few if needs be proper tasty treat feeling


 I'll have a look for them. Thanks.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Back and triceps

BB BOR

Warm ups

100kg x 10

120 x 5

80 x 10

60 x 12 close grip

Tried slowing it down and pausing at the top and bottom on lighter sets still not far off my pre holiday so not bad

Wide grip pulldowns

Kept it slow with a pause at bottom

Tried close grip underhand pulldowns and overhand ones an both just felt weird

Rear delt flys

15kg x 10

10kg x 10 x 2

Dips

+20kg x 10 x 2

+30kg x 4 dropset to BW x whatever

CGBP

50kg 3 sets really slow negative

Db tricep kickback

10kg x 10

7.5kg x 10 x 2

Love these proper pump off them especially with the lighter weight

A superset lf seated cable rows and tri pushdowns

Absolutely f**ked now DOMs im chest n bis abit back is sore n tris a little just feel battered!



sen said:


> I'll have a look for them. Thanks.


 They are only about 29p aswell i buy a box of 30 a time n just munch 1 a day or use em if i dont have time to eat


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Aaaallllllll kinds of DOMS today

Bis tris chest back arsecheek all sore as fuark

Kcals gonna be around 4400 today added 300ml whole milk to shake.and 50g museli to yogurt

Also a cheeky cider or 2 later watchin Wales


----------



## Us-R-Roids (Jul 5, 2016)

mrwright said:


>


 Get the F out of simply and get down the road to area51, could do with someone to push me


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Us-R-Roids said:


> Get the F out of simply and get down the road to area51, could do with someone to push me


 Get the f out of area51 an get down the road in simply lol

I'm trying find a pushbike before i join area its to far to walk

Would be good train with someone bigger an stronger than me an knows what their doin for a change

Had the lad i used to train with ask if i knew of any growth tablets for his little brother whose just started gym lol

Defiantly have to have a session tho. What time you normally train?


----------



## Us-R-Roids (Jul 5, 2016)

mrwright said:


> Get the f out of area51 an get down the road in simply lol
> 
> I'm trying find a pushbike before i join area its to far to walk
> 
> ...


 Depends really, sometimes 6.30ish other times 9ish in morning. I've actually got inflamed tendon in bicep at moment, still hit a PB on DL today lol, attempted 40kg over my new PB after but didn't move off floor lol. You'd like Area 51 plenty of gear users lol, I'm not much bigger than you maybe bit fatter that's about it lol.


----------



## Us-R-Roids (Jul 5, 2016)

mrwright said:


> Get the f out of area51 an get down the road in simply lol
> 
> I'm trying find a pushbike before i join area its to far to walk
> 
> ...


 Growth tablets lol? Can have my sdrol they killed my appetite.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Us-R-Roids said:


> Depends really, sometimes 6.30ish other times 9ish in morning. I've actually got inflamed tendon in bicep at moment, still hit a PB on DL today lol, attempted 40kg over my new PB after but didn't move off floor lol. You'd like Area 51 plenty of gear users lol, I'm not much bigger than you maybe bit fatter that's about it lol.


 I train at 10ish in morning when i can so will have to sort somethin out

Need to start deadlifting again never got that 200kg

I'm becoming dirty natty scum soon aswell lol



Us-R-Roids said:


> Growth tablets lol? Can have my sdrol they killed my appetite.


 Yeah daft fcker thought growth hormone comes in tablets an would be a good chesp choice for a 17 year old just starting gym for 'abit of a boost'


----------



## Us-R-Roids (Jul 5, 2016)

mrwright said:


> I train at 10ish in morning when i can so will have to sort somethin out
> 
> Need to start deadlifting again never got that 200kg
> 
> ...


 Lol 17 on growth. I love deadlifting it's my favourite lift, I'm liking squats at moment hit 190 for 2 reps on Monday which is 40kg up on my best from few weeks ago, change in technique and some knee wraps. I can go gym whenever really as work for myself and so bugger all most days lol. They got some good kit at Area 51, 3 power racks a sliding power rack Aswel. Dumbell upto 60kg, it's smart and never busy. You must know guy who co owns it, everyone seems know him


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Absolutely f**ked today

Still sore from last2 workouts

Bad PIP

An joints, especially knees are feeling battered

Ontop of that ive had next to no sleep and my arse could kill I'm gonna have the day off training today


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Ok a quick round up

Came back off my holiday last week and managed a chest session on Monday and back on Tuesday also started superdrol

Must of been the superdrol but it killed me an i could barely move i was that knackered was a massive push just to eat food so thats been all over the place too so not trained again this week

So superdrol has gone in the bin and feeling better, small and weak but alive!

Gonna give blood next week that should help me feel better blood pressures a little on the higj side and my hands are feeling dodgy

Higher test& deca start end of this week and proper push gear food and training to gain size!


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

was following your last journal mate

your goals, weight, size, routine all seem to change dramatically

you seem to put a lot of hard graft but are always flip flopping between bulking/cutting, up/down 3 stone, wanting pure size, then to just look really good

have you ever thought of getting a pt, looking at your op pics, you've got some decent size but for the gear and time you've put in you should probably look a lot better

do you think this is down to changing your mind about what you want to achieve etc?

i'm not a huge advocate of pt's but maybe to give you some discipline and direction to match your effort you could make some serious gains, just a thought

good luck anyway


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

workinprogress1 said:


> was following your last journal mate
> 
> your goals, weight, size, routine all seem to change dramatically
> 
> ...


 I agree mate I have dicked about far too much and could an should be miles further along than i am

Constantly up an down especially since starting gear

I'm coming off after this cycle so don't have the ability to change so much it'll be a solid bulk through the cycle PCT and 6 odd months afterwards atleast

And gonna stick to a routine through the whole cycle an properly nail it! Thats half the reason for this journal to keep on track and get some accountability from others

Its down to eating to much so i have to cut

and changing too often/much so i never get real progress

+ probably abit of body dysmorphia at 110kg fat i felt tiny and lean an at like 80kg lean felt fat as f**k


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Chesticles and bicepatops

Flat Bb pause bench

Warm ups

90kg x 5 x 4 x 4

Had a closer grip than usual and felt it in the chest more

Hit a few more reps than last week and better quality too

Db incline slow paused press

25kg 3 sets 10 5 and 10

Right pec/shoulder painfully felt these on the 2nd set so much so i stopped

Last set was rapped out normal style

Db alt curl

20kg x 10

17.5kg bb x whatever

20kg x 5

20kg x 6

That superset f**ked my reps up om last 2 sets my bicep endurance is shite!

Cable flys

20Kg a side x 15. 10

15kg a sxde x 15

15kg a side stretch

Ez bar preacher curls

30Kg x 10

Ss with a straight bar (fkers leaving them everywhere)

30kgx 5

Bb decline bench

40kg x 30

40Kg x 20

Done

Decent session nice connection and weights

Bodyweight is finally up to 97ish

Giving blood on wednesday so hopefullu that'll make me feel better

Starting cycle the end of this week

will take some fresh pics for a before and after soon too


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Ok quick update

ITS fu**ing HOT

SERIOUSLY SWEAT IS DRIPPING OFF ME NONE fu**ing STOP

LEGS

Went higher reps gonna carry on like this with the occasional heavy day save my knees abit

Started taylormade deca and blueheart dbols

Oil is smooth 0 pip

1Ml alpha testabolin

1Ml Taylor deca

Twice a week. 250mg/ml of each

30mg dbol pre workout


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

legs yesterday

Squats again aiming for higher reps well anything over about5 is high for me!

3 sets

Wasn't great even 100kg felt heavy as fusrk

Alt dumbell biceps curls

22.5kg 2 sets 12.5kg 1 set

Tri cable pushdowns ss with bb SLDLs

Very quick session fu**ing boiling and food and sleep hasn't been the best

Somehow hurt my shoulder afterwards aswell

Always seem to pull it slightly before shoulder day no idea how or why

2nd jab was nice and smooth again

Some lethargy off thr dbol i think which is weird no extra pumps or sides yet

Can't really decide how i feeel constantly switching between feeling big small fat lean etx


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

mrwright said:


> Somehow hurt my shoulder afterwards aswell
> 
> Always seem to pull it slightly before shoulder day no idea how or why


 Could be the bar position on squats, do you do much shoulder mobility work?


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Ares said:


> Could be the bar position on squats, do you do much shoulder mobility work?


 Oh possibly didn't think of that

An no i don't my shoulder mobility is seriously bad! I have an imbalance so my shoulder joint is pulled forward

It was long after i trained i pulled it tho, lying on the sofa and moves an inch and pain.

Trained light and did some RC work etc today and feels loads better


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

how's it been going mate?


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

workinprogress1 said:


> how's it been going mate?


 Pretty good pal, strength is creeping up starting to feel an look bigger although scales arnt moving much so upped kcals

Work and kids are getting in the way abit struggling to get all my meals in some days but plodding along

Just starting to feel the gear really kick in so feeling good!


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

mrwright said:


> Pretty good pal, strength is creeping up starting to feel an look bigger although scales arnt moving much so upped kcals
> 
> Work and kids are getting in the way abit struggling to get all my meals in some days but plodding along
> 
> Just starting to feel the gear really kick in so feeling good!


 nice one mate

fcuk the scales , monitoring them too much doesn't seem to have worked for you in the past

as long as the mirror is telling you what you wanna know and you're feeling good that's all that matters :thumbup1:


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Feeling like utter s**t lately

Lacking any energy struggling to motivate myself

Feeling constantly tired

Struggling to eat my normal 5k kcals let alone anymore to gain weight

Size/strength has pretty much stalled on big lifts


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

lol what happened mate?

i've been gone a few months and looks like you've fell off again, any updates?

i've completely fcuking flopped, gotta get back into a routine again, look to try and put on between 1-2 stone for the summer, hoping muscle memory does me a big favour


----------

